
The business case for shipping more often - rbanffy
https://dev.to/gavincampbell/the-business-case-for-shipping-more-often-ccd
======
underwoodley
This entire article is an idea Joel Spolsky wrote about five years ago:
[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2012/07/09/software-
inventory...](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/2012/07/09/software-inventory/)

